# Uber insiders describe infighting before its self-driving car killed a pedestrian



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

https://www.businessinsider.com/sou...ed-a-pedestrian-2018-10?utm_source=reddit.com


Sources say engineers were pressured to "tune" the self-driving car for a smoother ride in preparation of a big, planned year-end demonstration of their progress. But that meant not allowing the car to respond to everything it saw, real or not.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

yes greg, boober is a joke. we've known this for years.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Shrimp GumboC said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/sou...ed-a-pedestrian-2018-10?utm_source=reddit.com
> 
> 
> Sources say engineers were pressured to "tune" the self-driving car for a smoother ride in preparation of a big, planned year-end demonstration of their progress. But that meant not allowing the car to respond to everything it saw, real or not.


So safety was sacrificed in order to produce the illusion of progress and achievement ?

AT THE COST OF SOMEONES LIFE !


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> So safety was sacrificed in order to produce the illusion of progress and achievement ?
> 
> AT THE COST OF SOMEONES LIFE !


Yup


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I know they settled the civil suit but what is the status of the criminal charges?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

CarpeNoctem said:


> I know they settled the civil suit but what is the status of the criminal charges?


What criminal charges ?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> What criminal charges ?


what are you talking about? don't be naive lol. there aren't any "criminal" charges for a criminal corporation that has completely captured the regulatory bodies in AZ


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

That gal should be brought up on negligent manslaughter charges. She was responsible for the car when it killed that woman. I think they should go after Uber too given the article but I doubt they would get a conviction as it too much of a gray area.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> what are you talking about? don't be naive lol. there aren't any "criminal" charges for a criminal corporation that has completely captured the regulatory bodies in AZ


i think you quoted the wrong person


----------

